# Sticky  Read before Posting



## jaydee

Welcome to all new and returning members.

Just a couple of points:

The Horse Forum has its own Rules and Guidelines that we ask members to abide by. Please take a few minutes to read them, plus our Conscientious Etiquette Policy and the Transparency notice before posting.
Horse Forum Community Rules and Guidelines | The Horse Forum

If you have any queries about using the Forum or any concerns or problems re. using the Forum, you can post them here:
Horse Forum Support Help Desk | The Horse Forum

If you would like to discuss something on a private basis you can start a PM Conversation with any of the Moderating team - jaydee | The Horse Forum, TaMMa89 | The Horse Forum, QtrBel | The Horse Forum, horselovinguy | The Horse Forum, farmpony84 | The Horse Forum, boots | The Horse Forum

*NOTE*: If you are a returning member who has created a new account because you can no longer access your old account, please contact @jaydee as soon as possible, after registering so that I can get you reunited with your original account by merging it into the new one.


----------



## Primrose44

Thanks for the update. It feels great to receive such a heartwarming message soon after registering for membership here. Hoping for more great experiences!


----------

